# Hollybelle Rescue



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

My vet called me today to let me know about this little girl. She was one of the rescues from the Hollybelle puppymill bust a couple of years ago. The people had turned her into the pound because "they were moving"..







Dottie (my vet) said that she had been spayed and that she had to do a dental on her and remove several of her teeth. She also said she was terribly cute, sweet and very small. She weighs 4 lbs and is 5 years old, the best she could tell. I will be picking her up this week to incorporate house training with her. She is a rescue and has been passed around so is in need of a stable loving home. Hopefully someone out there may know someone looking for a rescue. I don't know if I am supposed to post this or not about a rescue so if I am out of line here I apologize. I hate to see my breed abused or mistreated.







.. Dian


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

grrrr that makes me so ticked off. that went on when i lived in atlanta, and i drove up several weekends to help out at the WCAC and was so disheartened when i could not adopt my little "blossom" that i grew to love. i was denied because i lived out of state. and i understood the reasons, but after what all those little babies went thru, to just toss her away now?






























i hope she finds a perfect forever home. and THIS time...for REAL. 

ann marie and the buttercup, who would take her in a heartbeat if financial circumstances were better.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How sad that this little girl has to be rehomed again. I am so glad you are going to take her in and help her find her forever home - finally!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!! Bless her little heart. She's been through so much in her short little life.

Bless you for taking her in. Are you going to rehome her? I'm sure you are aware of Northcentral Maltese Rescue. They are soooo AWESOME at placing these little ones in forever homes. If you need their help, please PM me.

Lovies to you and the little ones









~Deb


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

you are so wonderful for being a foster home to this little girl. I hope you are able to find her wonderful forever home.

j


----------



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

Thank you for the kind words and caring. As soon as I pick her up I will post pictures of her. I am sure she will find that special someone to love her.It is very hard to place an older dog that has not been properly socialized and not having been house trained . I would like to try to get her accustomed to using a pee pee pad if I can. I think my little house girls will show her the ropes. The little house girls are the ones that train the puppies. Kind of monkey see monkey do but it works. I didn't think an older dog could be trained but I kept my friends chihuahua a few weeks for her and she house trained mine. My little house girls have been wonderful ever since the chihuahua visit






















I am hoping the same thing will work with this little girl.. keep your fingers crossed. I am accepting any and all help with rehoming her and I would like to express my thanks to those who have offered now. Dian


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

At five, she's not too old to learn a whole new way of life...especially if it's a better one!

I adopted my Lady at age 4&1/2 and she had never walked on a leash before or set foot on grass. She was using to pottying on concrete only. She would only pee or poop on sidewalks for a whole year. I was also able to cross train her to pee pads when she became diabetic at age 6&1/2. She only used them in a pinch when I was at work or the weather was awful for years. When I had my accident last year I wasn't able to walk her anymore and this little girl learned how to use pee pads 24/7 at the ripe old age of eleven!

Lady had been neglected and never groomed, let alone dressed in clothes and bows. Her inner diva blossomed at nearly five! 

I am confident that this little Hollybelle girl will blossom, too, with love and patience. All my furkids are rescues and I am always amazed at how resiliant they are when they find their forever home.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> Lady had been neglected and never groomed, let alone dressed in clothes and bows. Her inner diva blossomed at nearly five!
> 
> I am confident that this little Hollybelle girl will blossom, too, with love and patience. All my furkids are rescues and I am always amazed at how resiliant they are when they find their forever home.[/B]


awww this makes me teary, but in a good way







i'm sure if Lady could talk, she would tell everyone about how WONDERFUL her life is and brag that her "wardrobe is bigger than (your) wardrobe!" she is a fantastic ambassador for rescues. i can't think of a better one









hehe i bet she looks at her box of bows and thinks, "wow, i gotta live at least another TEN YEARS to wear each of THOSE!"


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Marie & the Boys*


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh Dian







Did Dottie say anything about her over all health? I hope she is able to settle in with a potty routine it makes it a lot easier to find her a forever home. God Bless her little heart.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Aww that poor baby! I will never understand how people can adopt pets and then drop them at the pound when they are done with them. It's horrible. 

Thank you for taking in this little girl, and training her. I am sure someone will adopt her as soon as she is ready.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Cindy


----------



## amber (Jan 30, 2004)

> you are so wonderful for being a foster home to this little girl. I hope you are able to find her wonderful forever home.
> 
> j[/B]


Dian you are awesome for taking her in














. I will keep my ears open for anyone interested in a resue. She will make someone a wonderful little baby.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

What you're doing is wonderful. Me 'n Tanner applaud you.


----------



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the very kind responses and all the help with the rescue availablilty.
OMG! she is the sweetest little thing with such sad eyes. After grooming her, I put her in the kitchen with my girls and she just found her the bed she wanted and has taken up residence there. She will come around for a treat . I posted pictures of her in the picture post. It will be hard to let her go I think.. Dian


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Susan & my furkidz in NJ</span>



DianL' date='May 7 2007, 08:48 PM' post='375160'] My vet called me today to let me know about this little girl. She was one of the rescues from the Hollybelle puppymill bust a couple of years ago. The people had turned her into the pound because "they were moving"..







Dottie (my vet) said that she had been spayed and that she had to do a dental on her and remove several of her teeth. She also said she was terribly cute, sweet and very small. She weighs 4 lbs and is 5 years old, the best she could tell. I will be picking her up this week to incorporate house training with her. She is a rescue and has been passed around so is in need of a stable loving home. Hopefully someone out there may know someone looking for a rescue. I don't know if I am supposed to post this or not about a rescue so if I am out of line here I apologize. I hate to see my breed abused or mistreated.







.. Dian [/QUOTE]


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> Thank you everyone for the very kind responses and all the help with the rescue availablilty.
> OMG! she is the sweetest little thing with such sad eyes. After grooming her, I put her in the kitchen with my girls and she just found her the bed she wanted and has taken up residence there. She will come around for a treat . I posted pictures of her in the picture post. It will be hard to let her go I think.. Dian[/B]


Glad she is making herself at home Dian. I can only imagine how hard it will be to part with her after saving her life. I am so glad she found you.


----------



## bonnie4737 (Aug 29, 2006)

Dian 
I just wanted to say thanks for rescuing Lay-La. She didn't derserve to be abandoned by her family. I posted on the picture page where you have her picture so I won't ramble on again here. Just wanted to say Thanks.


----------



## dungan (May 20, 2007)

I'm new to SM and wanted to see pictures of your rescue. Where do I look?


----------



## dungan (May 20, 2007)

I found the pics of her. She reminds me of my Biscuit. Fortunately Biscuit had a very HAPPY life. Can I look for updates on Lay-la on some rescue site? Has she found a forever home?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I found the pics of her. She reminds me of my Biscuit. Fortunately Biscuit had a very HAPPY life. Can I look for updates on Lay-la on some rescue site? Has she found a forever home?[/B]


Hi!

Dian hasn't been able to post on SM and I dont' knwo when she will be able to, but Layla has not found a home yet, the last time I talked to her a few days ago. Feel free to PM me to ask about any updates!


----------

